

DIY : USB Password Dongle - twentysix
http://codeandlife.com/2012/03/03/diy-usb-password-generator/

======
pavel_lishin
[slight spoiler ahead] The caps lock LED toggle detection reminds me of
Cryptonomicon, during Randy's stint in the cell.

------
michaelbuckbee
This is interesting, it simulates a USB keyboard to enter your password.

